# Ippon!



## Eternal Beginner (Apr 6, 2006)

I really enjoyed this video...some great throws.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 6, 2006)

The women in the clips seem to be practicing *JU*do.  As far as the men go, for the most part it looks like a strength contest.


----------



## bignick (Apr 6, 2006)

I saw some good throws, but mostly I saw bad posture and reliance on strength.  There's a reason Kano said that if you want to see judo at it's best you need to go to the joshi (women's) gym...


----------



## HAWAIIROCK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aloha


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2006)

HAWAIIROCK said:
			
		

> Aloha


Hello and welcome to MartialTalk, HAWAIIROCK!  Howzabout starting a thread in the Meet and Greet forum and introduce yourself?  Tell us what style you train in, anything else you wanna share ....   :ultracool


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 6, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> The women in the clips seem to be practicing *JU*do. As far as the men go, for the most part it looks like a strength contest.


-Are you implying the men aren't technical?


----------



## bignick (Apr 7, 2006)

RoninPimp said:
			
		

> -Are you implying the men aren't technical?



Technical in what way?  Good technical judo?  Some of it was, some of it, most of the guys, but some of the girls....were not from what I saw...

Some of the ippon's were questionable and others I wouldn't even give a yuko...


----------



## Henderson (Apr 7, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> roninpimp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Big Nick got off a reply before me here, but I agree completely. Yes. I am implying that the men aren't technical. It's obvious there was some good knowledge of the throws themselves, but as far as it being Judo, it was pretty ugly if you ask me. Too much bulling each other. Push when pulled. Pull when pushed. A great judo throw should appear _and feel_ effortless. These were not.


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 7, 2006)

I would say that it is immpossible to get to the international level without being technical. Some of those throws were ugly, because that's just how it happens sometimes, but that doesn't mean the tori isn't technical.


----------



## bignick (Apr 8, 2006)

RoninPimp said:
			
		

> I would say that it is immpossible to get to the international level without being technical. Some of those throws were ugly, because that's just how it happens sometimes, but that doesn't mean the tori isn't technical.



Agreed...sometimes that is just how it happens.  Lord knows my throws aren't always picture perfect.  But when this is supposed to be a highlight reel of the best of the best, I think you could do a little better.  I know you could do a better.  Plus, even the announcer acknowledges that some of those throws were iffy ippons, and I'd say some where downright bad refereeing.  I was shocked when I went to my first shiai at what they were calling ippon.  I had always been told it was being thrown flat on your back with control and power.  I've seen it called for people falling their butts.  Definitely not what I would expect from a highlight reel at the international level of competition.  Not that the competitors aren't good at what they do, but you can find better representations, even from most of those competitors, of what judo is about.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't have a problem with the techniques on the clip, only they way they're being scored. I think anytime a high level competitor faces an opponent of equal caliber there's gonna be a struggle. I get that. So I don't have a problem with the 'strength contest'. I just don't think they should be awarding an 'ippon' for it. My two cents...


----------



## Henderson (Apr 8, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> ...I think anytime a high level competitor faces an opponent of equal caliber there's gonna be a struggle...I just don't think they should be awarding an 'ippon' for it...


 
Denny makes two very good points, and I agree!


----------

